# LED lighting for clones and seedlings... too much?



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2014)

Would an LED panel be too much for cloning and seedlings.

I know clones don't usually like a lot of light at first but I was wondering how they respond to LED. 

Has anyone done this?


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Would an LED panel be too much for cloning and seedlings.
> 
> I know clones don't usually like a lot of light at first but I was wondering how they respond to LED.
> 
> Has anyone done this?




If you have the ability to maybe build your own panel with good parts than yeah I think it could make sense. That being said, when I vegged for a couple weeks under LED they really didn't do any better than with HO T5 lighting. They just ate less. The heat was marginally less with the LED. So if you could build a panel for less than the price of a HO T5 set up than yeah.  It would ultimately be better. Figuring less power used and your LED hardware out living Floro bulbs a couple times over or more.   I don't know how cuttings that have not rooted would do. Maybe off to the side nut I would not try and root cuttings under LED lights.  I use a small CFL. The less light the better.  jmo


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm not too worried about the cost. After all, it's a hobby. And, hobby's cost money. 

I clone under 2 shop lights with old bulbs and my cloning success is near 100%. Same setup for years and years.

Still, this really has me curious how well clones will root under LED. I assume someone has already tried this but I didn't see anything when I searched some of the local pot forums.

I am about ready to transplant a few plants from 3 quart pots to 2 gallon pots. When I do, I'll have a bunch of cuttings from trimming up the bottoms. I think I'll grab an LED tomorrow and toss the cuttings under them just to see how they do. I would toss the trimmings, otherwise so I have nothing to lose but a little of my time.

I'll probably get a pretty small one for this experiment unless I can find one that will switch in banks.

If I can't find what I like, I can always build one, like you said. My specialty as a hacker was hardware reversal so I have soldered more than a couple LEDs LOL.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hackerman, I was going to build my own led light before I figured out the cost, money is tight so I just bought the one I have now. There is no way I could come close to the price of the one I have. I might build a small one sometime because I enjoy working with electronics. Here is a link to an ebay store with pretty much everything you need, it will give you an idea of parts cost.

http://stores.ebay.ca/2012topdeal?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## MR1 (Sep 22, 2014)

This was helpfull to me,  being real stoned helped it to make sense to me. :fly:

http://www.excelsys.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/ApplicationNoteAN1107-DrivingLEDsandhowtochoosetherightsupply.pdf


----------



## MR1 (Sep 22, 2014)

One more link I have. These links should save you some time having to look for info if you decide to build one.

http://electronicsclub.info/leds.htm


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks MR1.

Yeah, "building your own" toys is not always cheaper. LOL

I am finding everything from cheapo LED bulbs that will screw into a standard medium/edison base to LED tubes to LED strips......

Some are dimmable. I like that option, especially for this experiment.

I saw one guy who simply attached an LED flex strip to the top of the cloning chamber dome. LOL Not a great idea but at least he was thinking outside the box.

Another example was solar powered LED lights. Again, not great but... thinking, at least.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 22, 2014)

For the amount of light clones need for rooting 1 watt led's should be enough and they are pretty cheap. The satisfaction of successfully building something yourself is worth a little extra money.


----------



## superman (Sep 28, 2014)

Never seen LEDs on clones. I've always used cfl to keep from overpowering them. The LEDs retain their brightness far, far longer than a flo. So a mild one could do the trick and last longer too. I'd like to see the results though.
  Peace, SM


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2014)

I actually have 2 cuts in my Flower Tent right now under LED lighting.  They are about 40 inches or so below the lights.  Want to see if LED lights and 12/12 will still allow them to throw roots for me. Figure experience is the best teacher.


----------



## superman (Sep 28, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I actually have 2 cuts in my Flower Tent right now under LED lighting. They are about 40 inches or so below the lights. Want to see if LED lights and 12/12 will still allow them to throw roots for me. Figure experience is the best teacher.


  Only one way to find out!!
  Peace, SM


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 29, 2014)

My present grow has been under LED`s from the get go. First time sprouting under LED`s, used t8`s before. Just had the lights 4 or 5 foot away. 11 of 12 sprouted and are doing great. Think they are the best yet, when compared to my other grows.


----------



## superman (Sep 29, 2014)

yooper420 said:


> My present grow has been under LED`s from the get go. First time sprouting under LED`s, used t8`s before. Just had the lights 4 or 5 foot away. 11 of 12 sprouted and are doing great. Think they are the best yet, when compared to my other grows.


 When the price of LEDs comes down I think they'll be used everywhere. Flos and HID are great but the bulbs have a limited useful life span and we, or me anyway, forget to change them out when we should. The LEDs keep their intensity 5 to 10 times longer so really pay off in the long run.
  Peace, SM


----------



## P Jammers (Sep 29, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Would an LED panel be too much for cloning and seedlings.
> 
> I know clones don't usually like a lot of light at first but I was wondering how they respond to LED.
> 
> Has anyone done this?



I have been cloning under LED power for the better part of the last 6 years. This is where the cheap LED lights come in to play actually. 

You don't need much wattage at all, and you can also over use the spread of the light, as in pull a light like this about 2 to 2 1/2 feet off the top and still have enough light to be successful.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-7-BAND-...0741709?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item5b05e2504d

You'll be hard pressed to build anything that cheap, and also not too expensive to be a waste if it changes the rooms climate and you're not successful. I.E room is too cool in the winter, w/e.

I have used something like those over an EZ Cloner, seedling trays, and the like all with near 100% perfect results. The actual wattage being used is about 55 to 75 watts depending who you buy from and how much they drive their diodes.

Once they are rooted that light becomes pretty useless in terms of growth, and keeping nodes extremely tight. 

For vegging I feel you need at least 150watts of true power over a 3x3 area to keep the plants stacking nodes for maximum flower sites.

@ Hammy, I'd say at 40" you should do just fine. Climate will be key as to not have them be too wet, but the lighting should be golden with the wattage you run. Not so sure about the lights off part, but for sure let us know how ya do.


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2014)

Will do PJ.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 29, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Once they are rooted that light becomes pretty useless in terms of growth, and keeping nodes extremely tight.
> 
> For vegging I feel you need at least 150watts of true power over a 3x3 area to keep the plants stacking nodes for maximum flower sites.



That is why I am testing the T5. If the 2 bulb switch is low enough to clone, as soon as they root, I can jump to 4 bulb and then 6 right before they hit the veg tent.

My clones will often sit in the closet for a couple weeks after rooting while the veg tent becomes available (waiting for the flower room) and I get a lot of stretch in that 2 weeks. I am already noticing how much bigger and tighter my clones are that in the closet right now.

I really like T5 but I am not sure they produce less heat than an HID. This 6 bulb T5, with only 4 bulbs running seems to generate a LOT more heat than my 400w HID.

As always, thanks to everyone for the input.


----------

